# World's Strongest Man



## cg18862 (Jan 9, 2006)

I was watching the 2005 World's Strongest Man this past weekend, where Mariusz Pudzianowski won for the 3rd time in 4 years.  So here's the question, do you think he's on any type of roids?  Or do think he's naturally gifted genetically?  Or is he on something that no one knows about?

Watching him he has to be on something.  He's huge, cut, and strong!  Thanks for your responses.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 9, 2006)

probably just a multi-vitamin


----------



## GFR (Jan 9, 2006)

He is 100% drug free


----------



## GFR (Jan 9, 2006)

True story


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2006)

He was busted last year at an event if I remember correctly


----------



## Stu (Jan 9, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> He was busted last year at an event if I remember correctly



Last years WSM he was busted for recreational drugs.


----------



## Stu (Jan 9, 2006)

the only thing that mairus takes is high dose ZMA and glutamine capsules and sometimes hes uses hydroxycut as well but THAT IS ALL.


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't think there is anyway of knowing for sure.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2006)

cg18862 said:
			
		

> I was watching the 2005 World's Strongest Man this past weekend, where Mariusz Pudzianowski won for the 3rd time in 4 years.  So here's the question, do you think he's on any type of roids?  Or do think he's naturally gifted genetically?  Or is he on something that no one knows about?
> 
> Watching him he has to be on something.  He's huge, cut, and strong!  Thanks for your responses.



NO ONE can be that big naturally.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 9, 2006)

Hell yeah, he is geared up. I've been watching him for years. He is one of the only strongmen that looks like a body builder. He is freakin awesome!

Did you see that one guy's bicep snap off his elbow when he went to lift the first stone? Gnarly.


----------



## cg18862 (Jan 9, 2006)

That's was crazy.  It looked like there was no bicep, just a big gap between his shoulder and elbow.  

You're right, no one can be that big with only ZMA & protein supps!!


----------



## topolo (Jan 9, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Hell yeah, he is geared up. I've been watching him for years. He is one of the only strongmen that looks like a body builder. He is freakin awesome!QUOTE]
> 
> Do you have his poster on your wall?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2006)

Stu said:
			
		

> Last years WSM he was busted for recreational drugs.




I can't remeber.  It was either a diuretic or some sort of speed he was busted with?


----------



## brogers (Jan 9, 2006)

All of them are using steroids.

The most impressive of all the guys I saw was the 20 year old American Kevin Nee, most of those guys are like 25+.  He'll probably win it eventually.


----------



## kraziplaya (Jan 9, 2006)

i guess noone was sensing the sarcasm from the first replies


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 9, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> All of them are using steroids.
> 
> The most impressive of all the guys I saw was the 20 year old American Kevin Nee, most of those guys are like 25+. He'll probably win it eventually.


Ya, that kid is amazing.  If he doesn't have a heart attack from so many anabolics, he will definately win it all.

And yes, all of those guys are cycling heavy as hell  while they are competing.  It would be nice to just have to run all bulking cycles.  Marius most likely runs a decent amount of TrenE with his cycles to stay as freakin lean as he is.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 10, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Do you have his poster on your wall?


No. I thought about asking to borrow yours, but I can only imagine how sticky it must be by now.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 10, 2006)

Is there a picture or video of the guy's bicep being ripped off??


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 10, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Is there a picture or video of the guy's bicep being ripped off??


Maybe you can find it on ESPN's website. I'd like to watch the whole match. I just saw the last half-hour or so. Let us know if you find a link. The guy kept trying to pick up the stone after looking at his arm were is bicep should have been.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2006)

i thought they only used metrx bars?


----------



## groundhog (Jan 11, 2006)

Did I here Kevin was only 20 yea if he stays healthy he will win it 

Jesse Did A good job also. 

Sven Didnt participate this yr? or was he eliminated in the first round?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 11, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Maybe you can find it on ESPN's website. I'd like to watch the whole match. I just saw the last half-hour or so. Let us know if you find a link. The guy kept trying to pick up the stone after looking at his arm were is bicep should have been.



I googled it for about 10 mins but found nothing...Just pre-pics.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 12, 2006)

Stu said:
			
		

> Last years WSM he was busted for recreational drugs.



Probably cocaine. Did you see him dancing with an Indian headress on when he got onto his 3rd place podium? he was off his tits.


----------

